# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΤΩΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΜΟΝΑΞΙΑ

## LOGGINOS 64

καλησπερα στην ομαδα! εδω και αρκετους μηνες η συντροφος μου διαγνωστηκε με μεταστατικο καρκινο απ το στηθος στο συκωτι! οι θεραπειες πολλες και η κατασταση δυσκολη! πολλες φορες σκεφτηκα οτι μαλλον το προσδοκιμο ζωης της θα ηταν μικρο! εκ των πραγματων εφυγε απο το σπιτι που συζουσαμε χωρις να παρει τα πραγματα της παρα μονο ελαχιστα! ζει στο σπιτι που ηταν με τα παιδια της (μιλαμε για μεγαλα παιδια) και εγω αναγκαστηκα να επομισθω ολα τα του σπιτιου ! αραιωσε κατα πολυ η επικοινωνια μας και πλεον ζουμε μια κατασταση που ειμαστε και δεν ειμαστε μαζι αλλα κανεις απ τους δυο μας δεν αποφασιζει να πει το αντιο! ομως εμενα μου χτυπησε εδω και καιρο την πορτα η μοναξια και ζω μια επωδυνη κατασταση ! απο την μια δεν ξερω τι θα γινει με την υγεια της και απο την αλλην ειμαι μονος αλλα ταυτοχρονα υπερχει και εκεινη με αυτον τον τροπο στη ζωη μου!! ειμαι σε απολυτη απογνωση! θα πρεπει να βρω τροπο να καταπολεμησω την μοναξια! μπορει κανεις να μου δωσει καμμια συμβουλη??

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας!

----------

